# Hot Dog and Mushrooms for breakfast W/Qview



## africanmeat (Dec 11, 2011)

we planed to go out of town for the weekend but my wife hurt here back so today i made a quick breakfast

for us

fried some hot dogs big ones i mede have on the spice http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114094/beef-hot-dog-the-final-w-qview

when they got fried i removed from the pane and fry onion then mushrooms add  spices  the usual suspects

salt pepper..... add the hot dogs to the pane  mix some eggs with cheese and pour in to the pane  when ready flip it and gave it 2 minutes and bone apatite.


















































Thanks for looking


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Now that's my kind of breakfast Ahron!

It looks delicious!


----------



## racincowboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I love hot dogs and scrambled eggs made together like that. I need to try tossing in mushrooms and onions as well. I got some walla walla sweet onions out there guess I gotta get to work and make a breakfast like that. Thanks for the idea looks delicious.

I also like to take spinach, bay shrimp (fresh) or dungenous crab or both, add some bacon, eggs and  cheddar/Mozzarella cheese and man is that good in an omelet.

Lance


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never had hotdogs for breakfast... yours looks delicious!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that's my kind of breakfast Ahron!
> 
> It looks delicious!


  Thanks Al i love breakfast and eggs




Racincowboy said:


> I love hot dogs and scrambled eggs made together like that. I need to try tossing in mushrooms and onions as well. I got some walla walla sweet onions out there guess I gotta get to work and make a breakfast like that. Thanks for the idea looks delicious.
> 
> I also like to take spinach, bay shrimp (fresh) or dungenous crab or both, add some bacon, eggs and  cheddar/Mozzarella cheese and man is that good in an omelet.
> 
> Lance


  Lane  thanks it is a great idea




cowgirl said:


> I've never had hotdogs for breakfast... yours looks delicious!!!


  Thanks Cowgirl try it you will love it .


----------

